# playd



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2009)

First I did try to updtae with postmaster and disdn't work and with portupgrade was the same:

```
--->  Upgrading 'playd-1.1.5' to 'playd-1.2.3' (multimedia/playd)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/multimedia/playd'
===>  Cleaning for playd-1.2.3
===>  Extracting for playd-1.2.3
=> MD5 Checksum OK for playd-1.2.3.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for playd-1.2.3.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for playd-1.2.3
===>  Configuring for playd-1.2.3
--->  Backing up the old version
--->  Uninstalling the old version
--->  Deinstalling 'playd-1.1.5'
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! playd-1.1.5   (pkg_delete failed)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! multimedia/playd (playd-1.1.5)        (uninstall error)
```
Than cd /usr/ports/multimedia/playd make deinstall and I got:

```
===>  Deinstalling for multimedia/playd
===>   Deinstalling playd-1.1.5
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** Error code 139

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/playd.
```
Than I delete playd in /usr/local/bin and I cannot install again.

Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2009)

*playd-SAVED*

pkgdb -F help and than make deinstall

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 17, 2009)

hmmmm, how did you install it? (package / port)
On my box port works flawlessly

P.S.
Glad to see that someone use my little script


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> hmmmm, how did you install it? (package / port)
> On my box port works flawlessly
> 
> P.S.
> Glad to see that someone use my little script



I did install as a port. It was version 1.15 (I hope that is correct  ) but updtate didn't work (port). Than I did as I wrote and works. I like it .


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 17, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> I did install as a port. It was version 1.15 (I hope that is correct  ) but updtate didn't work (port). Than I did as I wrote and works. I like it .



correction: v1.1.5

Soon there will be new version. (then i will have bough old port and new one. I deleted old port. Didn't thought I would need it)
If, when that comes out, you have same/similar problem, pm me.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

